# Genets Caged ?



## GeckoGangster (Aug 20, 2011)

Anybody think that people should have animals as beatuiful as genets locked up in cages at a pet shop ?
I got a message of a member of staff at *[Mod edit - Naming and Shaming NOT permitted]* telling me about the arrival of cages for their upstairs mammal room, I was also told they were to be expecting the arrival of some Genets and that they are to be enclosed into these cages.
I believe that it is wrong for these animals to be locked up like this, and also know that the owner of this shop has used the fact that another shop in the North West has been doing so to try and tell people not to buy off this shop... I agreed with this completely until I heard of what is about to happen. I dont know how some people can be such hipercrits.
Please leave your opinion in the form of a reply... Hopefully there is still some people who care about the saftey and beauty of WILD life.​


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Hadn't heard of them until this thread. In a quick search, they don't seem that different to keeping any other small mammals, and in general are not in any specific risk of being endangered. Providing they are well looked after how is this different to any other pet?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

GG - you may not name and shame on this forum. 

Unless you have been there and seen the Genets kept in poor conditions you have no proof. If you have seen them kept badly then report it to the local council who issue the PSL.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

You didn't specify the size of cage....some cages are the size of a room! 

Nor did you say whether the animals would be allowed exercise time out of the cages.

Also remember that most animals are usually only in pet shops for a relatively short time, and so it's not _really_ necessary to have a huge enclosure like the one in which it will be permanently housed once purchased.

In short, you're asking a big question without providing the necessary details for a proper answer.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> You didn't specify the size of cage....some cages are the size of a room!
> 
> Nor did you say whether the animals would be allowed exercise time out of the cages.
> 
> ...


As said above the genets will probably only be at the pet shop for a short time, exactly how big were the cages? And how is this different to any other animals being kept in pet shops? How do you think a pet shop could afford to have enough space to create the same size enclosures all their animals would be in permanently....


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I dont think any pet shop should be able to sell any exotics or primates as they do not have the room (dosent matter how long for) or the expertise to care for these animals properly ,its just a case of the breeder getting a quick buck


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> I dont think any pet shop should be able to sell any exotics or primates as they do not have the room (dosent matter how long for) or the expertise to care for these animals properly ,its just a case of the breeder getting a quick buck


Where would you draw the line? APH's? Still exotics.

I've seen exotics (including marmosets) in HUGE enclosures in pet shops before, so you can't really tar them all with the same brush. 

Plus I know petshop staff (such as my OH) that are _extremely_ knowledgable and experienced.....far beyond many that you'd find on this forum. So it's also unfair to make sweeping generalisations about them.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

The trouble is people impulse buy,they see something different and unusual and want it.Lots of pet shops will gladly supply a parrot cage for marmies .
Is that not why you hardly see puppies and kittens in pet shops these days.
When someones livelihood depends on a sale maybe a true picture of the animals characters is not told,or even the shop owner does not know what different species are like.To get a true picture of what animals are like i think you need to be a keeper of them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> The trouble is people impulse buy,they see something different and unusual and want it.Lots of pet shops will gladly supply a parrot cage for marmies .
> Is that not why you hardly see puppies and kittens in pet shops these days.
> When someones livelihood depends on a sale maybe a true picture of the animals characters is not told,or even the shop owner does not know what different species are like.To get a true picture of what animals are like i think you need to be a keeper of them.


Whilst I have no doubt that that may be the case in some unscrupulous establishments, most of the more reputable shops that I know of make sure the purchaser has knowledge of the species and it's needs before buying. After all, they care enough about animals to want them not to suffer at the hands of their new owners.

With more advanced species (marms etc), the stockists I know of actually ask to see photos of the enclosure, and even have a "cooling off period" before selling......so they aren't all irresponsible you know.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> I dont think any pet shop should be able to sell any exotics or primates as they do not have the room (dosent matter how long for) or the expertise to care for these animals properly ,its just a case of the breeder getting a quick buck


could say the same about small rodents, 
i dont know many petshops that keep rats/hamsters/ rabbits ect in cages that are big enough for them to live in


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Who said all pet shop owners are unscrupulous?
What i am stating is they are there to make a living and sell animals,exotics is fairly new and getting more popular,just as reptiles 20 odd years ago,its new and the regular pet shop never use to sell reptiles,now lots do,just as another selling item.The exotic mammals will see there way into more and more shops,this i can only see as leading to bad press.There are enough private breeders of every animal now that pet shops need not sell livestock,as i said you cannot buy a puppy or kitten from most pet shops,you have to go to the breeders.With most pet shop animals there is no history,no parentage,no birth date,most have come via a wholesaler.I have been keeping exotics for 25years,never purchased from a pet shop,only private keepers/breeders.Personally i dont think it is needed and can only get negative feedback.I am sure there are good shops,but there are plenty of bad also.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I really don't agree with certain animals being kept in pet shops, even for a short time. I don't know enough about genets to comment on whether they are suitable/unsuitable but I 'd imagine they fall into the latter.
That said, I do know one exotic pet shop owner very well, and most of his mammals, when he has them, come home with him at the end of the day to larger enclosures and get lots of handling, so it is not quite so dire if they're in smaller enclosures 10-4.
Its also a question of ethics, some people certainly will impulse buy when they see something in a pet shop - its up to the seller to ensure they have all the right information and have thought things through. Unfortunately there ARE some that are not interested in the animals' wellbeing as much as the £££


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Who said all pet shop owners are unscrupulous?


With all due respect, you've made so many other generalisations on this thread, that I assumed this was another. I _*sincerely*_ apologise for any errors.:blush:

I also have 25 years experience with exotics, having bought from both breeders and pet shops, and I have to say that I've always been happy with quality of animals and standard of service.......apart from just the one time buying a boa, and that was from an unscrupulous breeder.

But I still think that to say that no shop should be allowed to sell exotic animals is a bit strong. How about the humble corn snake? Parrots? Spiny mice? Chinchillas? _Budgies?_ These shops need to make their cash somehow. I say that so long as the animal husbandry is excellent, then go for it......why should the breeders have the monopoly? There are bad breeders too!

I wouldn't, however, be opposed to stricter regulation of the standards of care and selling.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Enforcement of the current laws would be nice too!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Without a doubt! :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

123dragon said:


> could say the same about small rodents,
> i dont know many petshops that keep rats/hamsters/ rabbits ect in cages that are big enough for them to live in


Very off topic, but can I ask how you came to own a crow? And do they make as interesting pets as I'd imagine they would.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Very off topic, but can I ask how you came to own a crow? And do they make as interesting pets as I'd imagine they would.


There used to be a girl that I saw often when I lived in London, who rode around on her bike with her pet crow in the basket on the front!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I would rather not see exotics in pet shops. If an animal is easy to come by, then you may well get the 'see it want it' brigade. It happens all the time with animals in films - Snow Dogs and the like sparked a run on people going out and buying malamutes, huskies and the like because they saw them on the telly. These dogs are often sold on once they get big enough to become unmanageable. Ditto 101 Dalmatians and compare the market.com.
I loved foxes since a very little girl and never even knew they could be acquired until last year, - I now have one and would like another but only from a reputable breeder or contact. I feel that if someone is willing to put the effort into researching, talking to people, traveling sometimes quite a way to see their chosen exotic, then they are likely to be committed keepers and not passing fanciers.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> Very off topic, but can I ask how you came to own a crow? And do they make as interesting pets as I'd imagine they would.


i found her starving to death in the park, she is semi tame and i only kept her inside till she was fit, she now lives wild and just comes back once a day to be fed, 
they are not the best pets in the world and are very hard work


----------

